# Können karpfen riechen?



## stefansdl (21. Februar 2010)

Wie stark ist der Geruchssinn eines Karpfens?Können sie überhaupt riechen?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*

Sie können Riechen, denn sie können auch schmecken. Der Geruchs- und Geschmackssin hängen ganz nah zusammen.
Und sonst würden die ganzen Boilie-, Dip- usw.- Sorten ja nichts bringen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## stefansdl (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Und sonst würden die ganzen Boilie-, Dip- usw.- Sorten ja nichts bringen.
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



das hat nichts zu sagen...sie können es schmecken keine Frage...aber wirklich auch riechen? und das beispielsweise über 10-20m????


----------



## Marceloco (5. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*

Servus Freunde...

Wenn ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf 
Ich bin zwar kein biologo aber bin mir persönlich sicher, dass karfpen,hecht usw riechen können.

Fisch ist Fisch egal ob aal oder karpfen sowie mensch einfach mensch ist egal ob schwarz,weiß,geld.....
Demnach zu folge geh ich davon aus, dass der karpfen wie der aal riechen kann. Der Aal riecht bekanntlich bis zu 10000mal besser als ein hund...kann man überall sehen, lesen oder sonst wo die infos darüber einholen. Auf DMAX (Flussmonster) hat sich der Freak mit fauligen fischresten eingeschmiert und ist ins wasser gegangen....plötzlich kamen hunderte aal (bis zu 1,3m lang und dick wie unterarme).... gut ich geb zu, dass auch partikel drin sind die sich verteilen, dennoch halte ich daran fest, dass sich gerüche wesentlich besser im wasser ausbreiten als partikel....
kleines beispiel noch.
War mit zwei kumpel ein wochenende lang in ulm an einen wunderschönen, im wald gelegenen see fischen. Nsachts ganz klar...auf aal....
1. Nacht = Nichts! Dann haben wir lockstoffe gekauft...
2. Nacht = Bis 2 uhr ohne lockstoffe (riecht wie ne ungewaschene möse wo ein halbtoter hund drüber geleckt hat) weil der mond voll auf den see knallte und wir bis dahin noch auf grund mit fischle gefischt haben. Auf aal mit tauwurm ab 2uhr und lockstoff....in der nacht haben wir 9 aale gefangen. 

Fische müssen riechen können...geht logischerweise ned anders....
vielleicht kann ein karfen bestimmte gerüche wie knoblauch oder so nicht wahrnehmen aber die können 100%ig riechen...

ich sage -> FISCHE KÖNNEN RIECHEN....KARPFEN;WALLER;AAL ODER SONST WAS....SCHEI? DOCH EGAL!


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*



stefansdl schrieb:


> das hat nichts zu sagen...sie können es schmecken keine Frage...aber wirklich auch riechen? und das beispielsweise *über 10-20m*????


 

Ob über 10-20m, dass können sicherlich nur qualifizierte Biologen beantworten.
Aber zumindest im Humanen Bereich sind Geruch und Geschmack nicht trennbar.:m


----------



## Case (5. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*

Wie sollten sie sonst Futterstellen finden, die zig Meter abseits ihrer normalen Fressrouten liegen?

Case


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*

Ja - der Aal ist nur das in diesen Zusammenhang am meisten genannte Beispiel weil dieser ein einzelnes Molekül riechen kann.

Jeder Fisch der wandert (Aal , Lachse um ihre Laichgründe zu finden , Haie um Fressen zu finden) hat aber ein besseres Geruchsvermögen als stationäre Arten - dennoch dürfte jeder Fsich ein besseres Geruchsvermögen haben als z.B. der beste Hund.


----------



## NickAdams (6. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*

Wofür hätten Fische ihre Nase, wenn sie nicht riechen könnten? 

So long,

Nick


----------



## kati48268 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*

Natürlich haben Fische einen Geruchssinn.

Auch Geschmackssinn ist vorhanden, diese Nerven sind sogar über die Haut verteilt, er kann somit Geschmack auch 'ertasten'.

Beide Sinne sind nachgewiesen. Habe mal eine Studie mit Elritzen gelesen, denen man wechselnd einen der Sinne 'ausgeschaltet' hat, der andere funktionierte dann immer noch.

Die 'Streitfrage' ist eher, 'was' Fische 'wie' wahrnehmen. Ist es das, was wir vom Köder wahrnehmen oder direkt die darin enthaltenen Aminosäuren, Betaine, etc.?

Ein paar User hier haben tiefergehende Kenntnisse (Sensitivfischer, Spaltkarpfen,...), vielleicht melden sie sich ja auch noch zu Wort.


----------



## Deep Down (6. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*

Spätestens nach zwei Tagen riecht auch jeder Karpfen.


----------



## reticulatus (6. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Spätestens nach zwei Tagen riecht auch jeder Karpfen.


Vorallem wenn sie in der prallen Sonne liegen!

Spaß beiseite.

Fische können sogar sehr gut riechen bzw Gerüche oder Geschmäcker wahrnehmen.
Man bedenke nur mal die Beispiele , daß der Aal einen Tropfen Rosenöl auf die Wassermenge des Bodensees wahrnimmt, ähnlich sieht es mit dem Hai und Blut aus.
Beim Karpfen ist es zwar nicht ganz so extrem, aber er bekommt schon so einiges mit, allerdings hält ihn ein zuvieles an Aromen, Flavours und was auch immer auch vom Platz ab, zuviel des Guten hat dabei Scheuchwirkung.

Ist auch ein Themenbereich der allgemeinen Fischkunde beim Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Fischerprüfung.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (6. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...-IHYAw&usg=AFQjCNFlKc1k4Bz3GAXaR9rFf6DT2_KvLg


----------



## Marceloco (6. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Spätestens nach zwei Tagen riecht auch jeder Karpfen.




hahaha seggl!
|muahah:


----------



## BERND2000 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Können karpfen riechen?*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn sie in der prallen Sonne liegen!
> 
> Spaß beiseite.
> 
> ...


 
...stellt sich ein Aal die Frage, ob Menschen richen können ?
Doch können sie, einen Tanker Rosenöl auf der Menge des ...:q
Nur ob er das als richtiges richen bezeichnen würde ? 

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn ein Karpfen besser richen könnte als z.B ein Hund.
(Nur nicht vergessen, der Geruch muß sich da unten auch verteilen, so das sie Ihn ersteinmal finden können)

Im feuchten Zustand, richt ein Karpfen so oder so, besser als der Hund.|supergri


----------

